# DX Lens on an FX Body.



## domu221

I currently own a 16-85mm, 35mm, and the 18-55mm kit lens that I barely use and is in very good condition. I also have a D3100 and a D7000 at the moment and I have no intention of giving up the D3100 since i find it to be a very very good camera. (also the SB-700 which I'm still learning how to use).

So, I've been checking Nikon Rumors and some other sites about the D7000 replacement and something that caught my eye was the rumored D600. It's rumored to be an FX body but everyone's not yet sure whether or not this will be the replacement for the D7000.

I'm planning to buy some lenses before this year ends and they're all DX formatted. As I have said before, I have no intention of getting FX because its too expensive. However, since the Nikon D600 is rumored to be ~$1600 (or some very cheap price range) for the body, I might consider getting this (unless there's a D7200 DX).

Can u pros explain to me what the :thumbup: and the :thumbdown: of using DX lenses on an FX body besides the crop? And also any news whether or not Nikon's gonna terminate is prosumer lineup of DX cameras (i.e. D7x00)?


----------



## ultimadrift

Basically soft corners and vignetting...It's not like its not going to work on the body at all. Just not effectively


----------



## Solarflare

A FX camera will operate as a DX camera if they detect you use a DX lens on them.

Meaning on the D600, you'll have a 10 Megapixel DX camera instead of a 24 Megapixel FX camera.


----------



## Patrice

Solarflare said:


> A FX camera will operate as a DX camera if they detect you use a DX lens on them.



Change the word 'will' to 'can' and your answer is more precise. The switch to DX sized crop can be turned off.


They can also operate in DX crop mode anytime, does not matter if a DX or FX lens is mounted.


----------



## sleist

I have DX and FX cameras.  I plan on keeping both formats as they both have their strengths/purposes.
DX lenses _*can*_ be used on an FX camera, but there really is no benefit and in most cases the performance is quite poor.  I find that the DX lenses are softer overall - not just in the corner (when used on an FX camera regardless of mode).

If you are adding FX to your kit, consider the addition of FX glass as a required cost to the process, otherwise stick with DX.

My 2 cents


----------



## cgipson1

Using DX lenses on a FX body, is like putting training wheels on a Ferrari....  all you will do is kill the possible performance, and advantages!


----------



## domu221

sleist said:


> If you are adding FX to your kit, consider the addition of FX glass as a required cost to the process, otherwise stick with DX.





cgipson1 said:


> Using DX lenses on a FX body, is like putting training wheels on a Ferrari....  all you will do is kill the possible performance, and advantages!



I know it sounds like a waste. But I'm just planning things out if the rumors about the D600 be true and that there won't be a D7100 (or high end DX).


----------



## cgipson1

domu221 said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are adding FX to your kit, consider the addition of FX glass as a required cost to the process, otherwise stick with DX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using DX lenses on a FX body, is like putting training wheels on a Ferrari....  all you will do is kill the possible performance, and advantages!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it sounds like a waste. But I'm just planning things out if the rumors about the D600 be true and that there won't be a D7100 (or high end DX).
Click to expand...


Why not stay with the D7000? It is an excellent body.. and I can almost guarantee you haven't outgrown it.  Buying any FX body, and using DX lenses on it.. will give you far less quality than the D7000 will with DX lenses. 

If you want another body... ditch the D3100... keep the D7000.. 

buy an FX body, and pony up for some good FX lenses... otherwise you are wasting your time.


----------



## o hey tyler

Basically you'd be paying for a full frame camera only to get crop frame usage of it. It might be more fun to just put the money you'd spend on a D600 into a pile and burn it, since you have no intention of getting better glass. You could get some cool shots with the D7000 while it's burning too. 

If you don't decide to go that route, I can offer you only one piece of advice:

GLASS > BODY


----------



## KmH

I think it's highly unlikely a D600 would replace the D7000. I expect there will be a D7100 to replace the D7000.

Nikon has a fairly stable numbering system.

Dxx and Dxxxx models are entry-level, but note that Nikon has 2 entry-level tiers - *compact* (no auto focus screw drive mechanism) and *regular* (has an auto focus screw drive mechanism).

Dxxx are prosumer grade cameras. So a D600 would be a prosumer grade Nikon DSLR, if Nikon adheres to their current model numbering scheme.

Dx are professional grade cameras and have a built-in vertical grip.

Nikon DX lenses are pretty much all consumer and prosumer grade, while Nikon's FX lenses are pretty much all prosumer and professional grade.


----------



## kylehess10

I just got my first FX SLR this year (D3) and kept my D7000 as backup. After experiencing the differences between DX & FX, I've actually been planning to sell my D7000 and upgrade all my lenses to FX because I have using DX lenses on my D3. I feel like I'm losing so much in my work so in my opinion, DX lenses should stay with DX cameras and FX lenses should be used to their full potential in FX cameras.


----------



## domu221

cgipson1 said:


> Why not stay with the D7000?
> 
> If you want another body... ditch the D3100... keep the D7000..


The D7000 isn't exactly mine that's why I was considering to buy a D7000 body for myself. But as I have seen the latest news and rumors, the D7000 (among others) are due for a refresh. Im planning to buy one during the coming December-January but I wanna see first if nikon will continue the D7000 line.



KmH said:


> I think it's highly unlikely a D600 would replace the D7000. I expect there will be a D7100 to replace the D7000.


I hope this is true so I dont have to go FX (cause it'll just be a waste for me if I only use it like a DX camera).

Im only considering getting the FX camera if and only if the d600 will be priced at ~US$1500 and if there wont be a D7000 replacement. Those of course are based only on the rumors i have heard but Im saving up, and I have now have more than enough to buy the D7000... but ill wait til xmas.


----------



## Ernicus

kylehess10 said:


> I just got my first FX SLR this year (D3) and kept my D7000 as backup. After experiencing the differences between DX & FX, I've actually been planning to sell my D7000 and upgrade all my lenses to FX because I have using DX lenses on my D3. I feel like I'm losing so much in my work so in my opinion, DX lenses should stay with DX cameras and FX lenses should be used to their full potential in FX cameras.



So a big Nikon sale coming up soon in the buy/sell threads???


----------

